# 2008 Juno Awards



## GuitarsCanada

What do you have in store for us this year, Pete?


----------



## hoser

..it's not even being televised this year. There's no buzz at all surrounding it outside of fredericton. thats the way it seems anyway.


----------



## Guest

hoser said:


> ..it's not even being televised this year.


Eh? It's on CTV Sunday, April 6th. Says so right here in the upper right corner.



> What do you have in store for us this year, Pete?


Please tell me it involves making Celine Dion disappear. Permanently. I'm annoyed she scored 6 (!) nominations.


----------



## hoser

iaresee said:


> Eh? It's on CTV Sunday, April 6th. Says so right here in the upper right corner.
> 
> 
> Please tell me it involves making Celine Dion disappear. Permanently. I'm annoyed she scored 6 (!) nominations.


whoops, I misread as ECMAs for some reason.


----------



## faracaster

hoser said:


> ..it's not even being televised this year. There's no buzz at all surrounding it outside of fredericton. thats the way it seems anyway.


??????
I think you are talking about the East Coast Music Awards. Which are tonight. You are right, no live coverage. But there will be a edited show on CBC in the future.


----------



## faracaster

GuitarsCanada said:


> What do you have in store for us this year, Pete?


Well.......I can't let the cat out of the bag yet (Producers like to keep a short leash on this kind of info) but lets say the set will be something like "Fossil meets Fossil Fuel".
The lineup is more, shall we, "conservative" than the rock heavy shows of the past couple of years. 
I will absolutely doing the Juno reports on the Forum again though.
I'll post any updates I can till then

Cheers
Pete


----------



## Ripper

iaresee said:


> Please tell me it involves making Celine Dion disappear. Permanently. I'm annoyed she scored 6 (!) nominations.



Oh do I second this. sdsre


----------



## zontar

Ripper said:


> Oh do I second this. sdsre


Thirded here---okay not really a word--but you understand the sentiment I believe.


----------



## faracaster

iaresee said:


> Please tell me it involves making Celine Dion disappear. Permanently. I'm annoyed she scored 6 (!) nominations.


Well I can't do anything about the nominations but......she is not performing live on the show. I can tell you that.
I guess she is too busy starting her world domination tour. (reportedly the biggest advance sales for a tour in history).


----------



## GuitarsCanada

faracaster said:


> Well I can't do anything about the nominations but......she is not performing live on the show. I can tell you that.
> I guess she is too busy starting her world domination tour. (reportedly the biggest advance sales for a tour in history).


I must have missed her whole rise to the top. Other than that song from Titanic I don't recall any. She ran for how many years in Vegas with sold out shows 5 nights a week. Has to be doing something right, I just don't know what it is.


----------



## david henman

Paul said:


> CD is an incredibly talented singer. I find her personality to be very affected and most annoying. I can't get past it. As of April 2007, CD had sold over 200 million units worldwide. You don't get those kinds of sales numbers as a fluke.
> 
> It's sometimes tough to remember, but there is a difference between what is good, and what we like. By any measure, CD is more than just good.




...its very...uh...trendy...to put her down. makes a lot of folks think they're cool. most of those folks aren't musicians. but, some are...

-dh


----------



## Stratin2traynor

CD is very popular in the states. So much so that when I was in the states a few years ago for work purposes, a few people asked me if I knew Celine Dion. Well I said "of course!, she's my neighbour!". They evidently thought that Canada was a pretty small country where everyone knows everyone. 

She is a fantastic singer there is no doubt about that, but I personally just don't like her. The whole idea of her manager when she was like 12 marrying her kinda grosses me out actually. Luckily I am only one of about 6 billion people+ on the planet so i won't affect her career too much. 

I did hear on the radio that the "Rehab" chick got a bunch of awards. What's the world coming to - or are we there yet? Again, not something I listen to.


----------



## Starbuck

+1 on the Amy Winehouse! I hope she gets it together cause that album is amazing! As for CD, can't stand it, but I would think that her market must be the older crowd?


----------



## hoser

winehouse....overrated. I suppose given the current state of modern pop music she stands out.

celine....great voice, horribly cheese music and personality. then there's the whole rene thing which is just completely creepy.


----------



## Ripper

david henman said:


> ...its very...uh...trendy...to put her down. makes a lot of folks think they're cool. most of those folks aren't musicians. but, some are...
> 
> -dh


I don't see how voicing an opinion of ones tastes makes them cool or otherwise. While I will never dispute the fact she has a great set of pipes, her style and the whole vegas hype thing just turns me off. It's always great to see a Canadian succeed hugely but it doesn't mean a person has to automatically like what they do.


----------



## david henman

Stratin2traynor said:


> I did hear on the radio that the "Rehab" chick got a bunch of awards. What's the world coming to - or are we there yet? Again, not something I listen to.



...i would have thought so, too.

then i saw her perform on the grammies. wow! the girl is good!

same for kanye west. an egotistical ass. but his performance on the grammies was very, very compelling. nice to see vince gill cut him down to size, however!

-dh


----------



## david henman

Ripper said:


> I don't see how voicing an opinion of ones tastes makes them cool or otherwise. While I will never dispute the fact she has a great set of pipes, her style and the whole vegas hype thing just turns me off. It's always great to see a Canadian succeed hugely but it doesn't mean a person has to automatically like what they do.



..absolutely. but i still maintain that it is trendy to knock celine, nickleback, creed, *r*hythm *a*nd *p*oetry (*rap*) etc etc.

-dh


----------



## al3d

like or not, we need to acknowedge her success. I'm personnaly NOT into her music, but my wife totaly is. She bought her DVD, with the concert and backstage extra on it. the whole Vegas show was just nuts. My mother went with her sister to see it twice and she would have gone a third time if the show had'nt ended. 

While watching the DVD, my wife kept saying.."oh, look you can see his love her in his eyes"....hum, not sure if it's the love for her or the love of money you can see in his eyes. I mean by marrying her, it's not just 10% he's getting, it's 50%... So in the end, he married his retirement fund.

The whole wedding thing creeps me out a bit. Rene started to manage her when she was a yougn teen, and not a very cute one at that. Now at what point did he go.."hum, i'de tap that"?....any other regular JOe at over 40 dating a 18 year old would be considered a dirty old man, so why are woman looking at this like it's a the most wonderfull love story out there?..hehehe

Celine does as one, if not, The best voice out there. Is she annoying?, hell yeah, but artisticly, she's up there, we can't deny that, look at other diva's like Witney Houston, Maria Carey, they all eventually lost it, but Celine is still there.

Oh...and what's up with there kid and the 80's heavy metal hair style?...


----------



## CocoTone

You can knock Celine all you want. She could do any genre she chooses, and kill at it. You don't have to like her, but you can't deny her talent. I hear she is the consumate pro to work with as well.

CT.


----------



## zontar

CocoTone said:


> You can knock Celine all you want. She could do any genre she chooses, and kill at it. You don't have to like her, but you can't deny her talent. I hear she is the consumate pro to work with as well.
> 
> CT.



She may please a lot of people, but her voice makes me want to wretch. Seriously--it has a physical effect on me. This is not a joke, nor am I being trendy by bashing her--I can not physically stand her voice.

Different frequencies & tones can affect people physically--well if I'm ever captured by enemy spies who want to make me talk--well now you know whose music to play.


----------



## hoser

it's the goddamn vibrato.


----------



## Jim Jones

I'm just pleased that Pride Tiger got a nomination. Their debut "The Lucky Ones" was one of my favourite albums of the past year. If you dig Thin Lizzy you'll dig Pride Tiger. 

Check 'em out and buy an album from a band that deserves your money!  http://www.myspace.cim/pridetiger

Jim


----------



## Spikezone

zontar said:


> She may please a lot of people, but her voice makes me want to wretch.


SHE makes me want to wretch...and I find it easy to discount her talent. It's not what you have, but how you use it, and for me she comes off as thinking her s*** doesn't stink, and being over-the-top insincere and melodramatic in her presentation, which makes it totally easy for me to dis her. In my humble opinion, she is nothing more than a glorified nightclub singer, even if she does have millions of fans. I am sorry for the rant. I'm not usually like this, but I have absolutely no stomach for Miss Celine. The only other female singer who has had this effect on me is Mariah Carey. Let's not go there...LOL!
-Mikey


----------



## CocoTone

zontar said:


> She may please a lot of people, but her voice makes me want to wretch. Seriously--it has a physical effect on me. This is not a joke, nor am I being trendy by bashing her--I can not physically stand her voice.
> 
> Different frequencies & tones can affect people physically--well if I'm ever captured by enemy spies who want to make me talk--well now you know whose music to play.



gimme a break willya??


----------



## Stratin2traynor

al3d said:


> The whole wedding thing creeps me out a bit. Rene started to manage her when she was a yougn teen, and not a very cute one at that. *Now at what point did he go.."hum, i'de tap that"?....any other regular JOe at over 40 dating a 18 year old would be considered a dirty old man, so why are woman looking at this like it's a the most wonderfull love story out there?..hehehe*


LOL! Exactly. 

As for Amy Winehouse, I did not see her performance so I can't comment on it, I just think her song sends a bad message. It's got a catchy beat/rhythm but I just don't like the lyrics. Kanye West, an arrogant ass, yes absolutely. Loved that Gold Digger Song though - (I really like Ray Charles). Let's face it, if a person can come up with a catchy tune and can pretend to be larger than life - people eat that shit up! 

Although I really like RAP in general I can't stand listening to it these days because all they seem to rap about is tapping ass, how every chick in the world wants their package, and they can get it anywhere anytime anyhow, and what bad asses they are. Wow. Not really deep thought provoking poetry. When I listen to rap it is Tupac for the most part. 

Just so everyone knows, I don't consider myself a moral authority on anything! It's just what I think. :food-smiley-004:


----------



## hoser

I'm a big wu-tang fan.
not a kanye fan at all.


----------



## zontar

CocoTone said:


> gimme a break willya??


Okay--just my opinion--you can have yours.
We could both be wrong.


----------



## Guest

david henman said:


> ...its very...uh...trendy...to put her down. makes a lot of folks think they're cool. most of those folks aren't musicians. but, some are...


Trendy? Nah, I've disliked her from Day 1. It's time she moved over and let some young blood take some awards home. When you retire to a regular Vegas, that should end your award winning days. You're out to pasture then.


----------



## Starbuck

CocoTone said:


> You can knock Celine all you want. She could do any genre she chooses, and kill at it. You don't have to like her, but you can't deny her talent. I hear she is the consumate pro to work with as well.
> 
> CT.


I agree, you can't deny that she has some god given pipes.. Watching her I just wonder if she has a soul... It's like it's not about the music but about her, the chest thumping ect.. leaves me cold... BUT obviously someone likes her. Hilary Clinton left it up to the public to choose a campaign song for her and they chose CD You and I.


----------



## david henman

...i expect closed minds and immature, high school attitudes, not to mention oh-so-trendy disrespect for successful artists and performers, from the mainstream crowd, but not from musicians.

very disappointing.

-dh


----------



## Guest

Paul said:


> Paul McCartney has had his last couple of albums nominated for various Grammy Awards. Should he too "move over"?


Dear god, did you listen to Memory Almost Full? He could have kept that one to himself. :smile:


----------



## Guest

david henman said:


> ...i expect closed minds and immature, high school attitudes, not to mention oh-so-trendy disrespect for successful artists and performers, from the mainstream crowd, but not from musicians.
> 
> very disappointing.


We like what we like, what's disappointing about that? I don't expect everyone to like the music I dig, why should you?

Celine is a fine musician. Great pipes. People obviously enjoy her music, she sells a boatload of it. But she's not doing anything _new_. There's nothing unique or ground breaking in her latest work that should net her yet _another_ round of awards. It's a bit like U2 when the won the Album of the Year Grammy for All That You Can't Leave Behind. Bono was downright apologetic about it on stage. He was all "we just kind of did what we did on Joshua tree...uh...sorry we scooped this from some bands who actually tried something new this year".


----------



## david henman

iaresee said:


> We like what we like, what's disappointing about that? I don't expect everyone to like the music I dig, why should you?


...i don't.

in fact, my post had nothing whatsoever to do with likes/dislikes.

-dh


----------



## Guest

david henman said:


> in fact, my post had nothing whatsoever to do with likes/dislikes.


Want to try and clarify then because your meaning is lost in translation.


----------



## hoser

No one is denying she's a talented singer.

However, if commercial success commands respect, then I guess we should all hold Britney Spears in the same regard.


----------



## mingo

faracaster said:


> ??????
> I think you are talking about the East Coast Music Awards. Which are tonight. You are right, no live coverage. But there will be a edited show on CBC in the future.


yep, to be aired March 2nd. check it out, i'll be on it playing guitar with Meaghan Smith.


----------



## Spikezone

> No one is denying she's a talented singer.



Yup, I am!
-Mikey


----------



## CocoTone

zontar said:


> Okay--just my opinion--you can have yours.
> We could both be wrong.



Makes you physically sick??!? I think you should see a Dr. then. Seriously.

CT.


----------



## CocoTone

I took a serious ass-raping on this board for saying, on another board I might add, that Warren Hayes was nothing special. He's a good guitar player fer sure, but there are lots more outstanding guys, like Trucks, who have a signature sound that is recognizable instantly, just like Celine.
you don't have to like her, her husband, kid's haircut, how big her boobs are etc., but you cannot ignore the fact that she could sing rings around anyone.

CT.


----------



## zontar

CocoTone said:


> Makes you physically sick??!? I think you should see a Dr. then. Seriously.
> 
> CT.


It has to do with tone and frequency. People are affected by those things.

There are songs I love that others can't stand--not so much due to musical tastes, but the tone and frequencies--often of the guitar parts. SO I know it works the other way.

And I have seen a doctor about stomach problems. Seriously.


----------

